# Factory indents on rear triangle ????



## Miles (Jun 1, 2019)

On my 1949 Schwinn on the rear triangle non drive side it has two factory dents . Can someone explain what Schwinn was doing or ????


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2019)

The bike did have or was set up for a Whizzer. Crimped stays for belt clearance.


----------



## Miles (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank You GTs58 . That makes sense . The back of the rear triangle where the axel would sit is spread apart . Now the next question what model is this frame and could it have been a Phantom ? I got this frame from Craigslist years ago . Now the guy I bought my bike from bought a bike lot from a police auction and only wanted the road bikes this frame [bike] was part of that auction . I had to go to the bad part of LA to get the bike. It was build with crap parts I only wanted the frame . It looked like a homeless or drug addict had it .In the ad he said it was a 70s or 80s but when I seen it in person it looked older . I ride this bike all over SoCal . It is a great bike and I just learned something new about my 1949 Schwinn .Today is a good day Thanks .....


----------



## Miles (Jun 2, 2019)

My bike


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 2, 2019)

Is there, or was there a bracket welded on the brake arm side lower rear fork for a brake strengthening bar? Whizzed for sure then.


----------



## Miles (Jun 2, 2019)

Don't see one ....


----------

